# Current beer selection........



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

This is what i am drinking right now. what do you think?

Victory Storm King
Victory Weizen Bock
North Coast Old Stock Ale


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a Victory Storm King on my counter, along with their Belgian Tripel style, Golden Monkey. Can't wait to try them. They'll be my first from Victory.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I think the Weizen Bock should have been filled up a little bit more 

never heard of these but love beer.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

NCatron said:


> I have a Victory Storm King on my counter, along with their Belgian Tripel style, Golden Monkey. Can't wait to try them. They'll be my first from Victory.


Couple of others waiting to be Chilled


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

NCatron said:


> I have a Victory Storm King on my counter, along with their Belgian Tripel style, Golden Monkey. Can't wait to try them. They'll be my first from Victory.


Let me know what you think. Victory is one of my favorite breweries. Dogfish 
is my Most Favorite. North Coast is a close third.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

No pics, but I have Saranac Pale Ale and Sam Adams Boston Lager in the fridge. Both equally tasty. Sad though, because I finished my last bottle of both Guinness and Guinness Extra Stout.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The storm king stout is GREAT. The golden monkey is dangerous they are very easy to drink and very high abv. One minute you'll be talking to your buddy and the next you'll be stumbling around the yard.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Been really liking the Belgian and German styles lately. Weihestephaner, Paulaner, Duvel, and Hennepin are whats in the fridge right now.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Just finished a Guinesses Extra stought.....Mmmmmmmmm:al


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Dogfish is one of my favorites too. I've had a couple varieties of Smuttynose in the last couple of weeks, and they are very good. 

Tame night tonight though (beer wise, not cigar wise ), some Sam Adams Lager with my VSG Corona Gorda...tasty combo!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Great choices! Victory and North Coast are great breweries. I'm nuts about Golden Monkey.

Lately it's been Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout and Skull Splitter (Orkney Brewery) for me.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

A couple from the Sam Adams brewer collection and a Ruby Stout tonight


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> The storm king stout is GREAT. The golden monkey is dangerous they are very easy to drink and very high abv. One minute you'll be talking to your buddy and the next you'll be stumbling around the yard.


:tpd: I just picked up a six pack of the Golden Monkey ...very refreshing, great tasting beer; but you're right, it does "pack a punch".
(abv is 9.5%)


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Im drinking Steeler lager from Lakeport breweries in Hamilton, Ontario.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RETSF said:


> Just finished a Guinesses Extra stought.....Mmmmmmmmm:al


MMMMM....Guinness.....it's like a beer milkshake! :dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

If You like Victory Try the V-12 if you can find it. I am looking for some this 
weekend.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Drinking a Victory Hopdevil right now. Love the storm king but the moonglow gets a little sweet for me.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Just got back from the store with a sixer of Bell's Expedition Stout :dr :dr


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Just got back from the store with a sixer of Bell's Expedition Stout :dr :dr


You lucky mofo, that's my favorite Imperial Stout, but the #$%@ Illinois liquor laws are so weird/archaic/whatever that Bell's has stopped shipping beer here.

I'm hoping the Storm King will be good enough to replace it.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

NCatron said:


> You lucky mofo, that's my favorite Imperial Stout, but the #$%@ Illinois liquor laws are so weird/archaic/whatever that Bell's has stopped shipping beer here.
> 
> I'm hoping the Storm King will be good enough to replace it.


I you like Imperial Stouts You should try this one. One of the best IMHO.

http://www.northcoastbrewing.com/ras.htm


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Also some Corona Light/Extra and a small keg of homebrew in a fridge somewhere but not in the picture.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

tiptone said:


> Also some Corona Light/Extra and a small keg of homebrew in a fridge somewhere but not in the picture.


Dogfish Midas Touch, Very interesting how that brew was made. It did not 
taste like any other beer I had ever had. La fin Du monde is a great beer!
Nice selection!


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> I you like Imperial Stouts You should try this one. One of the best IMHO.
> 
> http://www.northcoastbrewing.com/ras.htm


Oddly enough, that's about my least favorite imperial stout. It was overly bitter, and didn't let the other subtle flavors shine.  I believe the phrase "Different strokes..." applies here.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

NCatron said:


> Oddly enough, that's about my least favorite imperial stout. It was overly bitter, and didn't let the other subtle flavors shine.  I believe the phrase "Different strokes..." applies here.


Interesting, I guess that is why so many Breweries stay in Business.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Dogfish Midas Touch, Very interesting how that brew was made. It did not
> taste like any other beer I had ever had. La fin Du monde is a great beer!
> Nice selection!


Yeah, I couldn't believe I had never heard the story on the Midas Touch before, definitely interesting and nothing like any other beer (or beer, barley wine, mead mix) I've ever had. La fin Du monde is also something all its own, have to have a couple more before forming an opinion.



NCatron said:


> Oddly enough, that's about my least favorite imperial stout. It was overly bitter, and didn't let the other subtle flavors shine.  I believe the phrase "Different strokes..." applies here.


That Saint Arnold Winter Stout in my pic above is similar to your description, full of bitter coffee and cocoa flavors. Really has nothing in common with what most people would think of as beer. Still 2-3 left from the six-pack and don't see them going anywhere soon. 

The Christmas Ale is yummy and just disappears from the shelves, I'd be sad to see this last six-pack go if the Spring Bock that was just released wasn't so good.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

yourchoice said:


> Dogfish is one of my favorites too. I've had a couple varieties of Smuttynose in the last couple of weeks, and they are very good.
> 
> Tame night tonight though (beer wise, not cigar wise ), some Sam Adams Lager with my VSG Corona Gorda...tasty combo!


One of my favorite seasonals is the Smuttynose Pumkin Ale. Yummy


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Had the Golden Monkey tonight... very sadly disappointed. It had this really weird metallic taste to it, I actually poured the second half down the drain because I couldn't handle it. Production date Dec13, 2006, so I don't know what could have been wrong. Maybe I'm just being spoiled with too many good beers, anything that is a step down tastes bad now.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

NCatron said:


> Had the Golden Monkey tonight... very sadly disappointed. It had this really weird metallic taste to it, I actually poured the second half down the drain because I couldn't handle it. Production date Dec13, 2006, so I don't know what could have been wrong. Maybe I'm just being spoiled with too many good beers, anything that is a step down tastes bad now.


 Whoa! I would not call Golden Monkey a step down from anything. 
Did you get it from a reliable store with decent turnover. The only thing I can think of is that it maybe went through some big temperature changes. I've have never been disappointed in this beer.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Whoa! I would not call Golden Monkey a step down from anything.
> Did you get it from a reliable store with decent turnover. The only thing I can think of is that it maybe went through some big temperature changes. I've have never been disappointed in this beer.


Yeah, this seems odd. I love this stuff too.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Out of concern, I tried the other Victory beer in the fridge, the Whirlwind Witbier. The EXACT same weird metallic/bitter taste. Of course, they are in the similar style vein, but it's really odd that they would both taste bad. Maybe I'll have to bring it up with my retailer, that can't be normal. I had considered the turnover, but I would think you'd have to go out of your way to ruin a beer that was produced Dec'06 and consumed Feb'07.

On a positive note, the Flying Dog - Horn Dog barleywine was pretty darn good. Unfortunately I had it the day after a Bigfoot, so it was waaaaay too sweet in comparison. If you keep it well separated from a Bigfoot, it would be very enjoyable.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Red Hook Blonde Ale, Surly Bender (a hybrid of brown ale and porter), Boddingtons Pub Ale, and my water Newcastle... I used to hate beer, I'm an idiot...


----------

